# Is Karama market open today



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

as above. Anyone know?

Happyhour


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

yes it is. we are about to go.


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

Is this a regular market? and what kind of things are sold there? Thanks


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Glasceb said:


> Is this a regular market? and what kind of things are sold there? Thanks


a lot of diffrent stuff.
but basically anything fake


----------

